# Great overnight stop



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 28, 2018)

Last nights stopover


----------



## spigot (Mar 29, 2018)

*Back in Spain*

Arrived yesterday in a hot & crowded Malaga where we are parked on seafront, beneath palm trees full of noisy parakeets.

Looking forward to watching the magnificent Holy Week processions they lay on here.

Tuesday night we spent in Torreguadiaro, where we stayed in the car park south of the town. We thought it unusual as  there were few vans, when 6 weeks previously, it looked like a gyppo encampment.

Lo and behold!, in the morning, Policia arrive & nick 3 Frogs who were parked across 3 or 4 spaces. We were OK, as were a couple of other MWB vans parked within the markings.

It’s still OK to stay on the beach north of town.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 29, 2018)

We left Malaga on Wednesday after spending a week about 2kms south of the centre at N36.68774, W4.4437, police drove past a few times but never bothered us. I was parked across a couple of bays so I didn't stick out too much but there seemed to be vans parked all along the front. They had a big fireworks display on the Tuesday night, also saw the worlds largest cruise ship all lit up Inside the world's biggest cruise ship Symphony of the Seas | Daily Mail Online  there was something on the radio saying that Malaga was the only port to host the 4 largest cruise ships in 48 hours. Place was starting to get too crowded for us, also we were only there to meet up with our grandkids who were having a short easter break there.


----------

